# Need help with lab results



## Lear (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello, I'm quite desperate and hope you can give me some advice.

I'm male, 20, and I've always been healthy, have no allergies or anything, have a good immune system.

This changed a few months ago. First I only felt a bit sick every now and then and was more easily exhausted, then it happened more often and for like six weeks or so I've now been feeling completely exhausted. I barely have the energy to go outside, do stuff, study, spend time with friends. I'm tired all the time, unmotivated, have poor concentration. I lost my appetite and if I could I would just sleep the whole day. I get muscles pains but that might be because I'm less active than usual. I also seem to be more prone to hematoma and sometimes get minimal nosebleeds which I've never had before. Sometimes I just feel sick and dizzy and need to lie down.

I finally went to a doctor last week and had a blood test done. The results seemed to be ok overall but my doctor says there could be a thyroid problem. He checked again to make sure there wasn't a lab error but the results didn't change that much. He then refered me to a specialist but now I have to wait for the appointment which is in 2 weeks.

I tried trying to find out what my results mean but Google didn't help me much. My TSH seems to be slightly elevated, according to new reference range, which might indicate hypothyroidism. But my FT3 is elevated which means hyperthyroidism. This confuses me.

The lab results don't sow the reference rage for antibodies but if I googled this right, I have no antibodies.

It would be great if you could help me out here.

Results 23.02.3015

LEUKO 9.2 (3.5-9.8)

ERY 5.4 (4.5-5.9)

HB 14.7 (13.5-17.5)

HKT 42 (40-53)

MCV 78 (80-96) -

MCH 30 (28-33)

MCHC 34 (33-36)

RDW 13.5 (11.6-14.4)

THROMB 210 (140-360)

FERRIT 29 (34-310) -

NA 138 (134-150)

K 3.9 (3.5-5.6)

KREA 0.9 (0.8-1.25)

HST 21 (19-44)

GGT37 20 (< 55 U/l)

LDH37 259 (bis 250 U/l) +

CRP/Q < 0.4 mg/&#8230; (< 0.5)

BILIGE 2.2 (bis 1.1) +

FT3 4.5 (2.0-4.2) +
FT4 1.0 (0.8-1.7)

TSH 3.55 (0.3-4.5)

Results 25.02.2015

FT3 4.4 (2.0-4.2) +

FT4 1.0 (0.8-1.7)

TSH 2.9 (0.3-4.5)

TRAK: <0.3 U/l
Anti-TPO: 45

Edit: I don't know if these abbreviations are international. I could find out what they mean if it's unclear.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> FERRIT 29 (34-310) -


Ferritin? Low ferritin can cause muscle pain as well as other things. Do some research on low ferritin and more importantly more testing to find out why you would be anemic.


----------



## Lear (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi, thanks for replying!

My doctor says I'm not anemic and only slightly iron deficient, which doesn't have to be treated as my other levels are fine.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My CBC's did not reflect what was fact - low Ferritin and until I addressed my low ferritin I was fatigued.

Do you have any stomach or bowel issues? Dark stools, hemorrhoid that bleed?

http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/ferritin?page=2



> Low ferritin levels often mean an iron deficiency is present. This can be caused by long-term (chronic) blood loss from heavy menstrual bleeding, pregnancy, not enough iron in the diet, or bleeding inside the intestinal tract (from ulcers, colon polyps , colon cancer, hemorrhoids , or other conditions). In rare cases, too much iron may be lost through the skin (because of a disease such as psoriasis ) or in the urine.


As far as your elevated TSH and High FT-3, TSH is a pituitary hormone and it usually tells the thyroid gland to release hormone which in turn lowers TSH. In your case it is odd for the TSH and FT-3 to be elevated.

If it were me - I would re-test to confirm that you indeed have both Hogh FT-3 and High TSH. If you do, looking into a possible pituitary issue would be the next step.


----------



## Lear (Mar 2, 2015)

> Do you have any stomach or bowel issues? Dark stools, hemorrhoid that bleed?


No, nothing. But I had strange skin bleedings (petechiae?) several time in the last few months. Lots of bright red spots that turned into hematoma and then nothing for weeks and then it happened again. That happened three times, I think. I often have bleeding gums when I brush my teeth, too. Could that have anything to do with that?



> If it were me - I would re-test to confirm that you indeed have both Hogh FT-3 and High TSH. If you do, looking into a possible pituitary issue would be the next step.


The test was redone two days later (as seen in my initial post), TF3 and TSH both were a bit lower but my doctor still wants me to see a specialist.

I'm a bit confused if I'm honest. The reference ranges for both TSH and ferritin seem to be different depending on whom you ask/what site you loo at and according to some my levels are off and according to others my levels are totally fine.

Pituitary issue - like a tumor? I just looked it up on Google and it says tumors can produce high TSH levels.


----------

